# Hysterectomy post C-section



## Parkshaw (Feb 1, 2018)

We have a bill for C-Section (59510), tubal ligation (58611) and hysterectomy (58150). CPT 58150 denied stating 59252 should be used instead. Upon appeal from provider, they indicated the 59510 and 58611 were done. Certain factors caused the need to return to surgery, anesthesia given,prepped and draped, incision reopened etc., for a complete (total) hysterectomy. Therefore, they used CPT 58150. I have two questions:
1)If, after some time, prior incision reopened and patient had to return to OR, would it be appropriate to bill 58150 or 58150-52 or 59525?
2)If incision for c-section/tubal was closed but patient did not leave OR setting and decision was made to perform hysterectomy as mentioned above, would appropriate billing be 58150, 58150-52 or 59525?

Thank you for any input.


----------

